# Eclipse wine kit from winexpert



## sailor065 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, 

First thanks for accepting me in your group. 

I was wondering if anyone ever tried the eclipse wine kit from winexpert. It is supposed o be their premium wine but I am not very pleased so far, although I only bottled it 3 month ago.

I would like to know if it just take longer for t to be good because I tried other kits and though they did get much better with age they were good after only a couple month. 

Thanks

Luc


----------



## geek (Mar 11, 2015)

Which varietal?
Red ones would take at least a year to start developing well, some even 18 months to really shine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome, sailor! I just bought my first Eclipse kit, so I have no direct experience. Echoing geek (Varis), many people on this forum think that Eclipse kits produce excellent wine, but it takes a while, like 18 mos., to become great.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 12, 2015)

When they say 8 week wine kit what they mean is you bottle in 8 weeks. What they dont tell you is that to really appreciate what you produced, you have to let it mature. I have made 2 of the reds, Cab Sav is at 18 months and Pinot Noir is 16 months now. Both are coming around nicely and the the Cab is good enough for me at this point. The whites have a shorter time frame and I start drinking them at 6 months till gone at around 18 months.

If you're not willing/able to let your reds mature, then perhaps one of the less expensive kits would be a better choice. IMHO not letting your ultra premium wine kit mature is paying for something you dont get.

How good are they? I am going to order another Cab Sav today as it just went on sale here in NS for $40 off. I would also get the Sauv Blanc (on sale as well) but have to many whites at this point.

cheers


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 12, 2015)

I bottled the Pinot Noir in January. I won't drink it until next January.


----------



## kitchen_brewer (Mar 12, 2015)

As others have said, the more premium the kit, the longer they typically take to mature. 

A general rule of thumb from my experience so far:

Budget red kits: 1-3 months
Premium red Kits: (e.g. Selection etc) 3-6 months
Ultra Premium red Kits: 1 year - 18 months +


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll echo what everyone has already said. At 6+ months, the wine should be good but you'll likely feel 'something's missing'. After a year or more, it will be quite good. My experience with high end kits is don't drink until they are at least 9 months, but keep most of it stored away until 18 months if you can. Early on in the hobby, that is very hard to do (I couldn't do it). If possible, set a goal to make twice as much as you drink early on, continue to buy commercial wine to drink, or do both. 

Welcome to WMT, and a wonderful hobby.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 12, 2015)

sailor065 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Luc,
Welcome to wine making! The eclipse kits are excellent with some age. Given more time, you will get your money's worth.
Heather


----------



## bkisel (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

A strategy some use is to work to build wine stock with 4-week kits and then progress to higher end kits that particularly benefit from additional aging.


----------



## MrKevin (Mar 12, 2015)

my eclipse will not be bottled for 18 months. 
They turn out very good.


----------



## QuiQuog (Mar 13, 2015)

I had the same experience with my WE Cab. My first wine after my Welch's test run. I was very disappointed after letting it age in the bottles for 3 months. Friends who I excitedly invited over for the maiden voyage of my new hobby were very polite about it. But not at all impressed. Talking with them later, I found out they were as disgusted with it as I was. 

Being a newb at all this, I was ready to chuck it all and give it up. Being lazy, I let it sit and forgot about it for about another 16 months. I needed some wine for cooking and remembered all this sitting in the basement. When I opened a bottle and got a taste of it I was astounded at the change. That weren't no cooking wine. It was much better than my budget allows me to buy in wine shops. 

I'm finally starting another wine, a WE Eclipse Zin. I plan on letting it sit for 2 years before fully experiencing it. I think I'll fill some smaller bottles for periodic tasting though, without wasting a whole bottle if it isn't ready. 

In the meantime, I plan on starting another, quicker aging wine to fill the void in between. Any suggestion would be appreciated. I also want to start a light fruity wine for drinking this summer. Maybe a Skeeter Pee. I've read a little bit about them and they drink right after bottling, so that might be an option. 

Anyway, certainly don't give up on it, but do try to forget about it for a while.


----------



## Dhaynes (Mar 14, 2015)

We really like the Island Mist and/or Orchard Breezin kits for quick drinkers. Take about 4 weeks to make and can be drunk a few days after bottling but are much better at around 3 months. They are more of a wine cocktail. They have a wine as a base plus a fruit flavored juice pack that you add after fermentation. Great served chilled or over ice. They tend to be pretty sweet but we like them that way. 

To build our cellar we made one or two of these or a Vintners Reserve or World Vineyard kit to every higher end Select or Eclipse kit. This gives us plenty to drink and share with family and friends while we wait for the high end kits to age. We started a little over two years ago and went a little crazy, well okay more that a little  We now have a little over 300 bottles in our "cellar" and another 300 or so in carboys ready to bottle. We have 8 kits cued up to start 4 Eclipse and 4 lower end kits. Life is good 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine (Mar 14, 2015)

*It's all in the mix*

*It's all in the mix,* the trick to kits is to have done a few _straight up_ and learned that the* base wine* is the* key* and that in time you can take a _VINTNERS RESERVE_ and make it a _SELECTIONS KIT by applying the same principles especially if cost is a issue and the kits are getting more expensive .Time in the bottle is also a key factor, not all kit wines will be *better with age* that's a fact the more inexpensive the kit the early drinking it is, that's just the nature of the beast and how the manufactures need it to be for sales. The better kits some come with *skins* or *raisins* an *oak of all type,* these are ones that with a little maturity (aging) about 1 year, and then consumed, can become better, watch them they also can peak early. Ever had a wine that was great in the beginning then went a little flat or not as robust as it was. Cost is always the main factor in purchasing a kit and your ability the transform what the manufacture put in the box, into a bottle ,is the understanding of the process and the tools you have on hand. as a rule you should meet the manufacture time table as close as possible ,checking all the bells and whistles along the way ,if you can come very close to what they ask for then you should be spot on at the finish._


----------



## sailor065 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for ll the reples I feel better about letting it age now. I think I will follow the Bill's tip of building my stock with the four week kits until my prmium kits are ready. My next one is one of the Le 2014 red and I'll let this one age as well.


----------

